# two of the new calves sick



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

They've got the liquid scours, so what is the most correct thing to give them? I used to make boiled potatoe and corn remedy for scours. How much should I be feeding the healthy two only two pints twice a day? of goat milk , or should I keep feeding them half goat milk and half water? my other calves I always moved to full goat milk, but they were born here and had their moms colustrom. 
sorry if I'm rambling it's Late! been bathing poopy calves.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Were they mine, I would feed them "Resorb" Electrolytes ,,,click here... http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07726-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5for a day. No milk whatsoever. Then gradually reintroduce milk after stool stiffens up. Have to keep them hydrated.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

UpNorth beat me to it, yes "resorb" is what I use also, sometimes "bonceback" depending upon the case. Diffinently RESORB, do not vary from the instructions or else. I'm back to the NO MILK routine here at my farm, all instructions are on the "RESORB" wrapper. Keep us in the loop...TJ


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Ditto Up North and John. Pull them off milk altogether and although we don't have Resorb here as such, it sounds like pretty good stuff so follow the instructions to the T.

And do not feed half milk, half water at any time. I'm not a scientific guru and forget as much as I remember but watering down milk buggers up the calf's guts ability to digest it. When you start them back on milk again, do it in small increments but do not water it down.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

I sent the older boys up town for a stomach tube bottle as neither one of the little turds is sucking now, but NOW the one calf who still looks great is as raspy as all get out maybe (pneumonia) I have Naxcel, that is great for pneumonia in goats but cows? does say safe for dairy cattle, I also have tylan 50 and the dosage, and Pen G BP 48, I think if no one gets back to me I'll start the Tylan 50 at about 10 cc's per calf all of the little buggers. I also told them to grab more resorb or something, and I did order 12 pks from valley vet. Darn cute babies! I also plan to continue feeding milk to the healthier two but add a bottle of resorb during the day between feedings. also I have willow bark that is good stuff you boil it and it turns into horrible slimey thick mucos it's to stop diareah in anything. do they need any cow pepto
thanks Sherrie


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

I read that you can blend up oatmeal and put it in their replacer and it will help. I tried it on mine and it worked . I put it in the food processer till it was fine and mixed it in . I used resorb for morning feedings then the oatmeal at nite for two days.Then just teh oatmeal for a couple of days once a day. Thank goodness it worked. But this is just something I tried. Hope your calves get better. This is interesting too.
http://www.landandlivestockpost.com/commentary/Tipsonidentifyingandtacklingcalfscours


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

If you want to put a stopper in then get a product called Spectam Scour Halt. Follow Up North's suggestion and leave the home remedies alone. Scatter gun approaches work for hunting only. You about to create an overwhelming situation. Then again, it is your call and your animals.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Scours really isn't something to play around with. There is some sort of bug (bacteria, virus, etc) causing the problem. These calves NEED electrolytes, or they WILL dehydrate and die on you. If they have bad scours, they will lose more water, that what they are getting out of their milk. I see you are not against using antibiotics, so get some Sustain III boluses for them as well. We have had very good luck with them. But first and foremost, get some electrolytes into them.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Yep am doing as recommended, I was just Concerned I might NOT be able to find a good elctrolyte yesterday at the feed stores, like has happened so many times before, and You do NEED to know how to whip up a home remedy sometimes to hold you over till the shipment comes in. Last night I tube fed two of them no suck reflex cold ears, gave everyone a shot of Tylan 50 I think I gave them all around 12 cc's as that seemed like the closest to their wieght to me. This morning all sucked the bottle on their own. 
Guess they didn't like tubing : )


----------



## breezywayfarm (Jan 21, 2008)

When we had a calf that had the diarrhea awfully bad, we mixed unflavored pediatric electrolytes( for human babies) into the milk. The electrolytes mentioned above do work great, but until you receive the shipment, mixing the pedia lite into the calves milk could work. Good luck with them!


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Welp, three of them seem to be on the mend, I fed the half milk half resorb this morning as directed on label, the fourth who was very well looking till he came down with rattles and crashed, I had to tube him last night, and this morning he really looks bad, gave him more tylan and tubed him again. He may pull through. blue coat Fly sprayed all of them as one of them had developed maggots, luckily the spray took care of that. We have been trying to keep their bums scrubbed!


----------

